# Lake Erie shinners



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Merry Christmas fellow ice fisherman and women sitting here looking at forcast and hoping it stays true and the big pond freezes last time I fished Erie was 2014/2015 what a blast well my question is shinners are probably going be hard to come by


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Possibly but I have 6 scoops of salted shinners that I saved just in case..


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I did the salted emeralds as well.......Vacuum packed and frozen......just waiting to come out and play.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Wheres a place to go out at on erie for perch?always here the walleye but id rather get the yp


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

vib-E said:


> Wheres a place to go out at on erie for perch?always here the walleye but id rather get the yp


 I've heard White's Landing in Sandusky Bay can be good. There are some springs around that area that you need to be careful of. I've never gone, but I'd like to. The springs are a little warmer than the surrounding water, so it attracts the bait, then the perch follow.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> I've heard White's Landing in Sandusky Bay can be good. There are some springs around that area that you need to be careful of. I've never gone, but I'd like to. The springs are a little warmer than the surrounding water, so it attracts the bait, then the perch follow.


The springs are easy to find because the locals will have there permanent shanties set up in a circle around both of them.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> The springs are easy to find because the locals will have there permanent shanties set up in a circle around both of them.


 LOL gotcha. I may have to check it out this year!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> LOL gotcha. I may have to check it out this year!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

The whites landing is it on the right side of Sandusky bay bridge I would like the opportunity to catch some perch watch a video of two guys fishing long point new York on you tube bill and mike angling adventure check it cool video


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It’s west of the Rt2 Bridge


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

White's Landing: https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...d1450de0966fac!8m2!3d41.4297741!4d-82.9010236


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I would think the Bait shops have plenty of Emeralds stocked up for a ice season ! I know most of the Islanders do also ! I kept some a many years back in a large pen in our marina for ice season ! Only problem that year was ice season was long and ran out ! Their where plenty of Emeralds in my Marina to be had this past fall.


----------

